# Congrats Red Sox...



## YYZ2112 (Sep 24, 2008)

for clinching a playoff spot and for knocking out the Yankees.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a Yankees fan. Not a die hard fan but still a fan. 




Congrats to the Red Sox I guess.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 24, 2008)

I was being sarcastic. 

Good luck out in Anaheim.... (more sarcasm)


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for being so gracious, Pete. It's always a pleasure to have rivals such as yourselves who are absolute class acts.  















Oh, wait, that was sarcasm? Nevermind, fuck off.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuck the Red Sox!!!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 30, 2008)

Drew said:


> Thanks for being so gracious, Pete. It's always a pleasure to have rivals such as yourselves who are absolute class acts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yankees Fans = Class 

The Red Sox are going to be "wicked bad" this post season.


----------



## lobee (Sep 30, 2008)

BREWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christopher (Oct 1, 2008)

My Dodgers made it in so that they can promptly choke and exit from the first round. Yeah!


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2008)

Christopher said:


> My Dodgers made it in so that they can promptly choke and exit from the first round. Yeah!



 No they are beating the cubbies 2-0


----------



## Christopher (Oct 5, 2008)

Jason said:


> No they are beating the cubbies 2-0



Make that 3-0.


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2008)

Christopher said:


> Make that 3-0.



STFU   Congrats on moving on.


----------



## lobee (Oct 5, 2008)

my brewers choked


----------

